# Newly intrigued (lots of pics)



## bellerophon (Sep 21, 2007)

I suppose I should introduce myself as I may soon be asking lots of questions. I found my way here via my main hobby forum dendroboard. A few of us over there cant keep our eyes off of these little critters you guys are playing with :lol: I tried my best to resist and believe me my wife was adamant about me resisting but I think I'm going to give a few mantids a try. I'd love to be able to keep them in with a few of the frogs but I better get the hang of them first. Just so you guys/gals know where I'm coming from here's a few shots of my current obsessions. Poison dart frogs and carnivorous plants.


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 21, 2007)

Welcome! Looks like you have a really cool obsession!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 21, 2007)

Those are so neat! The colors, the colors! ha ha Just wait till you get a mantis and your wife will want one too!


----------



## Deutschherper (Sep 21, 2007)

Welcome! I love your collection and avatar.


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Sep 22, 2007)

Welcome! 8)


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 22, 2007)

Hmm, what are some colorful mantises? The ant mantis from Taiwan?


----------



## Rick (Sep 22, 2007)

Welcome. Beautiful enclosures you have. I would not personally keep mantids and frogs together as somebody will end up missing.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 22, 2007)

Thats a very attractive enclosure. Can you teach me how to do that?  :idea:


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks all, Sure Sparky there's nothing to it. I'm assuming your talking abou t the larg exo-terra tank? A little more involved than the 10 gallon tanks on the rack but its still not that difficult.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 22, 2007)

do you have instructions?


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 22, 2007)

I have a worklog showing the steps and many other members on my other board have the same.


----------



## Precious (Sep 22, 2007)

WOW! I love frogs. We had one a couple of years ago in a small planted terrarium. I'm ashamed to say I don't recall the species but his name was Hercules. :wink: Your frogs are lovely and the enclosures are really something. Oh, and welcome!


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 23, 2007)

nice i like the cages, welcome


----------



## lynnu (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow nice, welcom and good luck!


----------

